# Derealization 24/7? Help!



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I've had derealization for about 2 years now. I first got it from either a traumatizing family issue or a medicine(both happened at same time). It started to lighted a very very tiny bit. I started to feel less anxious but still have derealization. But then I had a bad reaction to medicine from th hospital and it got worse again.

I usually think things like "why me" and "how long will this last"?

I've never felt anything worse in my entire life.

My words sometimes get jumbled, or I need to read a sentence over and over again. Because I'm so focused on my anxiety and derealization.

I want tips on how to cope with it, or recover from it. I heard opiates will help take it away temperarilly. Anti depressants aren't helping. Im always so tired. And scared. And lonely. I'm ALWAYS thinking about what's wrong with me, or that I have a bunch of other issues. And over active thinking.

Someone talk to me about this. I need some relieving.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Danehall said:


> Hello, I've had derealization for about 2 years now. I first got it from either a traumatizing family issue or a medicine(both happened at same time). It started to lighted a very very tiny bit. I started to feel less anxious but still have derealization. But then I had a bad reaction to medicine from th hospital and it got worse again.
> 
> I usually think things like "why me" and "how long will this last"?
> 
> ...


I'm not super depersonalized anymore like I used to be. Okay, well sometimes I have my ups and downs, because of stress and anxiety.
Anxiety and stress perpetuate DP and DR, so you have to try to avoid/suppress those two. Easier said than done, I did it by actually get off my ass and start doing things I like. That way I could ignore anxious thoughts better. I started to spend more time with books, sports, homework and friends.
Atm I am trying to live life more organised and clean my room more often, when I'm busy my mind is occupied with the thing I am doing and not the anxious thoughts which perpetuates anxiety and dp/dr. 
So you should - pursue your hobbys or get one
- socialize, because social interaction helps you get back in "the real world". Social isolation makes dr worse.
- Exercise or find a sport to practice
- Try to eat healthy and quit/cut up with smoking
- Get out in the sun/exercise in the sun. I remember when spring began I noticed less dreaminess.
- Get a good nights rest
- Imo you don't need meds


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi I'm really sorry. If it makes you feel any better, dp does feel bad, but there are things waaaay worse than it that you can get from bad meds (in my experience)







It really helps to cut out caffeine for me..not coffee or tea, and minimize the chocolate. I literally have an anxiety attack if I drink a tea with caffeine. Also, sleep is really important, if I don't sleep properly and like before 11 pm, I'm so miserable. Also finding friends is important for any mental illness...REALLY important.


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Is it normal to have it ALL the time? Or how do I know if it's something worse?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not a doctor so I'm not sure, but I've heard of people who say they have it all the time. Do you have it when you are in between the sleeping and waking stage, or when you just woke up, too? Just wondering.


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Always. I do get it worse when I'm either tired or stressed though.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Perhaps you have some sort of sleep disorder? that's what I think I have.


----------



## Paige (Apr 27, 2011)

I have it 24/7 as well, if it makes you feel any better. Mine has gotten better but it's still 24/7 and goes up and down. It does get quite severe sometimes. I'd say my baseline derealization is 7/10


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

babybowrain said:


> Perhaps you have some sort of sleep disorder? that's what I think I have.


Not to be rude, but how would that make any sense? I have it 24/7. And it increases in strength because being tired messes with your brain pathways. Although my moom does have narcolepsy. But I get to sleep fine and I wake up around 10am and not really tired throughout the day.


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Paige said:


> I have it 24/7 as well, if it makes you feel any better. Mine has gotten better but it's still 24/7 and goes up and down. It does get quite severe sometimes. I'd say my baseline derealization is 7/10


What I get worried is that it's something worse. I have every symptom of DR though. I think my anxiety just makes me think so much that I assume things. What do you think?


----------

